# Southern Bird Busted



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Headed south with MooseHollow, coydog and .45 for a turkey and fishing combo trip. The fishing wasn't too hot, but the hunting was pretty good. Unfortunately, the other guys with tags missed a couple of opportunities. I, on the other hand, ended up with my first bird. A nice merriam! His beard stretched out to 8 1/2" long. What a great time with good friends! Thanks guys.
:O--O:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats on a awesome bird thanks for posting the photos. 8)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

sawsman said:


> What a great time with good friends! Thanks guys.
> :O--O:


Nice bird! Good times with good friends are what it is all about.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very nice bird indeed! congrats.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very Nice! Congrats to you!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its fine, dont invite ol Bax* to come along. I see how it is..... 

Nice bird! Glad to hear you had a good time with some good guys. Hope the fishing was good as well


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats on the successful Turkey hunt. I have a question. I would have guessed that bird was a RIO based off of everything I have tried to gather. It seems to be a difficult thing to tell them apart from time to time. My understanding has been that Merriams have more white where as RIO's have more of the caramel color where there back meets tail. Can anyone tell me where I am going wrong?

These are the birds me and my wife shot last year that I thought looked more like Merriams.
[attachment=1:9e6bi5f2]Copy of Copy of Krystal n I double Jakes 5.2.11.jpg[/attachment:9e6bi5f2]

Here is one I guided a freind on last year that looks like a RIO to me.
[attachment=0:9e6bi5f2]Blaine first Turkey 4.20.11 001.jpg[/attachment:9e6bi5f2]


----------



## ARROWHNTR (Dec 11, 2008)

I would say sawsman's bird is a cross which is very common in the southern unit the birds tigerpincers togeather are defianatly mirriams and the last bird is definalty a rio!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was one of the funnest hunts I've ever been on, that's for sure..

I've been told it's a merriam from those who have seen it in person. They are common in this particular area. A crossbreed is possible though... that's interesting.



Bax* said:


> Its fine, dont invite ol Bax* to come along. I see how it is.....


That's because we knew you'd shoot anything that moved first! 



> Hope the fishing was good as well


The fishing was lousy. MooseHollow caught the ugliest sucker fish I've ever seen though. Twice! That gave us a chuckle and I promised him I wouldn't post a picture.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Congrats on a great looking bird!!! Went out and found a few today, hopefully still there next week for my 14 y/o to shoot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Its fine, dont invite ol Bax* to come along. I see how it is.....
> 
> Nice bird! Glad to hear you had a good time with some good guys. Hope the fishing was good as well


Don't feel bad, they drove right past my house...coming and going....and didn't even honk! 

Nice bird, congrats!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought about ya as I drove through Pro, does that count? :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I thought about ya as I drove through Pro, does that count? :mrgreen:


You could have all given me the one finger wave, at the minimum.....knowing .45, I am guessing ya'll did...... :O•-:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about ya as I drove through Pro, does that count? :mrgreen:
> ...


  

Not this time brother, I drove around the 'long' way.

Congrats on the bird Jas....I'll provide the potatoes and gravy !! :O||:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Its fine, dont invite ol Bax* to come along. I see how it is.....
> ...


Hmmm.... you talk as though you have been hunting with me before!

Some day I'll get to go call yotees with you


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Its fine, dont invite ol Bax* to come along. I see how it is.....
> ...


I would have stopped PRO but I wasn't sure where you lived I've tried to call but the phone # no longer works I have for you. You will have to pm me your #.

Nice job Jason it was a fun and a great hunt.

Nice to of met you .45 we will have to get together again and get some pictures or fish.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice bird Jason. Looks like good times.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Gtreat report with a beautiful bird. Gorgeous feathers. Time with buddys awesome


----------

